
Did the Italians Teach the French the Art of the Vinaigrette? - Vigier
https://lithub.com/did-the-italians-actually-teach-the-french-the-art-of-the-vinaigrette/
======
Mediterraneo10
The Italian influence on France since the Middle Ages has been vast and
underappreciated. I speak French and I like learning the etymology of words
with a good dictionary, and I am astounded at how many ordinary French terms
are actually borrowings from Italian.

~~~
kergonath
Italy was the cool culture (or rather, the cool cultures) to emulate during
the Renaissance; some borrowing is not that strange. A lot of artists and
intellectuals felt they needed to travel Italy at that time and until the
romantics in the 19th century, so they were lots of contacts besides the
Italian wars.

Purely out of curiosity, which words surprised you the most? AFAIK etymology
for a lot of them are quite murky, but off the top of my head, “quarantaine”
is a nice one. Even though they prefer “quatorzaine” these days...

~~~
axlee
> Purely out of curiosity, which words surprised you the most?

Bank (banque) is a fun one. It comes from the Lombard money lenders who used
benches as makeshift tables. That's also why the root of the word is germanic
despite coming from Italy.

~~~
ashtonkem
The word “bankrupt” comes from the process of ritually breaking said benches
of a merchant who couldn’t make due on their debts.

~~~
smogcutter
That’s especially a fun one because it’s true even though it _sounds_ totally
apocryphal.

~~~
stevula
Wikipedia and Etymonline label it as a probably folk etymology.

~~~
smogcutter
Shucks. I went for a quick google which seemed to confirm, but oh well.

------
graycat
Gads, with all the OP, no actual modern, _actionable_ recipe for Vinaigrette!

[Uh, safe to say that currently Vinaigrette is not a stew with all four
stomachs of a cow!]

Here's my current standard: In a bowl of 1+ quarts, combine all but the oil
and with a French style wire whip mix:

2/3 C (cup) red wine vinegar

1 1/2 T (tablespoon) finely minced garlic

3 T Dijon mustard

1/2 T dried basil

1/2 T dried oregano

2 T dried parsley

1/2 t salt

pepper (to taste)

2 C olive oil

While whipping, dribble in the olive oil to make an _emulsion_ , held together
by the mustard.

For a more delicate flavor, for the herbs, use only thyme.

Use on green salads, cooked, cold vegetables, e.g., green beans, artichoke
hearts, sliced cold meats, maybe some more.

What can be somewhat better, make a Vinaigrette for a Caesar salad by
including with the above and before the oil:

1 egg boiled 10 seconds (to sterilize the outside of the shell), make a better
emulsion, and add some flavor and viscosity

1 T Worcestershire sauce

One 2.0 ounce can flat anchovies packed in oil, minced, with oil

Toss with washed, dried, chilled Romaine lettuce and top with croutons
(flavored with garlic and olive oil) and grated Parmesan cheese.

Can serve both with French bread, maybe also with curls of sour cream butter.

Either can be good.

Indoors can show off a nice table setting. Outdoors can just make a big show!

For still more, can serve the Caesar salad with chunks of, say, grilled
chicken.

Since recently moved, have not done either Vinaigrette in a while. Have
accumulated nearly everything needed. Sooooo, time to do it again.

Ah, "One of the good old-time flavors left to enjoy!".

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
You can always tell an American salad dressing, because it has _way too many
ingredients_.

A vinaigrette consists of olive oil (3 parts) and good vinegar (1 part),
shaken well. That's it. Maybe a dab of mustard, a pinch of salt, a twist of
pepper. My mom -- controversially -- add a pinch of sugar. But dried herbs,
garlic, mon Dieu, no.

~~~
graycat
IIRC there is a remark in the first movie _Indiana Jones_ "Americans always
overdressing for the wrong occasion."!!!

I did use the 1:3 ratio!! :-)!!

For the garlic, and as for another response here, maybe just cut one clove and
rub the inside of the salad bowl with the cut surface!! Isn't there a remark
in Julia Child that in French cooking there is usually some garlic in there
whether the recipe says so or not? Yes, yes, I know, Child was not French! :-)

I should have included that the strength of the garlic and herbs can vary a
lot.

I should have included that, at least in the US, the concentration of the
acetic acid in the vinegar is a standard, except for photographers!

I just said "olive oil", and that is what I use, but, sure, could consider
extra virgin olive oil and then be open to a huge range of additional flavors.

If use my thyme option, my recipe is close to yours!!!

For the red wine vinegar, there are some rumors that, shockingly, such vinegar
from native American red grapes is actually better although I have yet to
compare with vinegar from _Romanee Conti_.

------
naetius
Yes. And not only that.

(I'm italian)

~~~
mister_hn
Still, the art of bidet seems to be less sexy to them.

